# Videos of newborn Nigerian buckling



## Marie (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I just posted three short videos of my new bucking on my website:

http://owlhavenfarm.com/dr-maries-goat-care-blog.html

He's a blue eyed son of Double SunDog CY Indian Blanket and Piddlin Acres BD Cypress.

Hope y'all enjoy!

:birthday: to Owlhaven IB Blue Oak!

Marie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Not only is he a flashy boy...he's a big boy!! Mama looks quite pleased with her accomplishment too :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

HEHEHE!! Love bouncing babies!!! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's HUGE!!!! :shocked: And oh so cute   CONGRATULATIONS!! :applaud: :applaud: :applaud: His dams a very pretty girl too :drool:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

sweet little bouncy guy!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute... :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

very cute baby boy--nice blog :thumb: 

I love when goats wag their tails :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Handsome boy, good name! Congrats!


----------

